# Trixies Biopsy Undifferentiated Cancer



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry for the news you were given I have no knowledge to share but many on here do and will chime in soon I'm sure.

Take good care of yourself, as well as Trixie. I hope the vet comes up with a solid diagnosis soon so you can make necessary treatment choices.

Sending hugs from the other side of the country.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

MyTrixie seems to be going downhill fast. Doing what I can do to keep her comfortable. I think she has uti so going to try antibiotics and hope I see a improvement tommorrow.Not knowing specifi type of cancer makes it hard to know what could be contributing to her symptoms. She has episodes with heavy breathing especially if she gets up which is very little. Then she seems to rest good so Im torn as to how much more she can handle. This is such a tough thing to watch. Lots and lots of tears!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry... I'm going to write a few people to see if they have some advice for you. I think your post was overlooked somehow!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

The heavy breathing may be related to the UTI or other infection in the abdomen. Panting can be a sign of pain. It's possible the infection is causing discomfort when she gets up since she's using her back end and putting stress on her abdomen.

I suggest getting her to a veterinary oncologist. They'll be much more likely to be able to properly diagnose a specific cancer and course of treatment. Prednisone without chemo can make chemo less effective, so it's important you seek out an oncologist as soon as possible. They have a lot more tools and tests in their arsenals to pinpoint the source. For all you really know, she may not have cancer at all if it hasn't been diagnosed specifically yet. Could be something else entirely. Another good reason to seek out a specialist like an internist or oncologist.

Since you're in NC, call the veterinary school at NC State and get an appointment ASAP if you don't have an oncologist locally. Doesn't sound like your regular vet is going to be able to help you. NC State will have the resources to find out what's going on and help her. After a proper diagnosis perhaps you can have the treatments done locally, but I'd get there to get a diagnosis.

North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine

Please keep us updated. I know how devastated you must feel. Take action and get her to NC State. Have hope. We'll be here for you 

And don't take your vet's word for it chemo may not help if it is cancer. So far you haven't gotten any answers. Time to get proactive and get her to someone who can give you answers and solutions.

Chemo for dogs is not nearly as hard on the body as for humans. My boy and I went through a year and four months. He had a lot of fun. For most of that year and four months you wouldn't have known he had cancer. And he didn't die from it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

BTW, NC State Veterinary School has 24/7/365 care.

The phone numbers are in the left hand column:

North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen Palladia being used a lot by the local oncologist on all different types of cancer.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I totally understand the daunting feeling of the unknown and constantly trying to be on the ball but not knowing what to expect or when. 

Unfortunately every dog is different and so is every illness. However, dogs with cancer lack immunity so antibiotics could be a great help. Hopefully this is what she needs.

Oh if only they could talk. The best we can do is look at their eyes and assess their general glow and do our best for them with the limited magical power we have.

Sending lots of love and healing light to Trixie.
May you have a lot more time than you expect.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Trixie isn't doing well. I totally second Danny's advice to go to the big vet schools, they are the most up to date on care for unusual situations.
I wish I had advice to give, but I don't. I can only send many good thoughts and healing wishes for Trixie, and for you.
<<hugs>>


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the info. I called State when she first got sick. Her vet suggested I take her but before I could get her there he found a tumor and sent it off for biopsy. The first results came back malignant neoplasm round cell features predominate, brisk mitoric activity and large cell lymphoma as major differential but other malignancies couldnt be ruled out and would need further testing. He ordered a second set of test which took 2 weeks for results. Not sure how to interpret but by the vet its malignant and very aggressive so even if we knew exactly what it was most likely wouldnt respond well to chemo and if given the wrong treatment could cause more harm than good. This has all been confusing to me. I was hoping to take her to NC State but would have to pay upfront . I have PetPlan insurance but so for they havent reimbursed me a dime. Had to give the vet postdted checks.
On a good note I started the cipro yesterday. Her urine had a terrible odor and she couldnt hardly get up. We had to pick her up to take outside. Today she did better. Managed to walk out on her own and get back in with help getting up the steps. She also got in the pool a little while today. I dont know why but whenever she gets in the pool her panting lightens up afterwards. Tonight her breathing has been normal and she is resting good so far.
I know this is a long post but trying to get all the advice I can. I will call State and see if they can give me a idea on cost but financially dont think I will be able to take her unless insurance happens to come thru. She's been with me since 4 weeks old always by my side even thru heart surgery so the last thing I want to see is her suffer but the thought of putting her down devastates me. She always terrified at the vet that I might leave her. I call her my big baby being she has sucked on a teddy bear since she was a puppy.
Also I wanted to ask if I can figure out how to post her biopsy results if someone can take a look at them for me???
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think you should call PetPlan and talk to them. Find out if/when you'll be getting some reimbursement. Tell them you want to take her to NC. They have a good reputation for reimbursing. 

I wouldn't be able to read the biopsy results but others might. 

I bet the cipro is helping her a lot. It's great that she went for a swim. I bet she's been hot, and the water brought her temperature down.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> Also I wanted to ask if I can figure out how to post her biopsy results if someone can take a look at them for me???
> Thanks!!!!!!


Scan the results, save as .jpeg (.jpg) files

- Here on GRF click the "Go Advanced" button below the text box
- Scroll down and click "Manage Attachments"
- Click "Browse"
- Select the .jpeg file(s) of the of the reports you've scanned
- Click "Upload"
- Once you've done that click "Preview" below the text box if you like to make sure they show up.

I know the heartbreak and financial burdens too. NC State won't be nearly as expensive as a private internist/oncologist and you don't have to pay all at once either. 

The chemo itself is designed to give quality of life and long remissions. Doesn't have the same effect on them it does for humans - making them sick. Unless they show an allergic reaction, but that can be controlled with Cerenia.

Most importantly, _live for today_ with Trixie. They live in 'the now'. Today is the most important day of her life and the only one she's aware of. Trixie doesn't think about the past or give a thought to the future either. By doing that you'll know you're giving her what she wants most, which is time by your side. Whether she lives days, months, or years her perspective is the same. It's all about whichever day she's living.

If God made one big mistake it was not allowing beloved dogs to live exactly as long as the people who love them. It's a sad reality they don't live as long as we do. But they know about 'living in the moment'.

Carpe Diem (Seize The Day)

I personally believe they're more highly evolved spiritual beings than we are. Angels, most likely. Cherubim (childlike, playful angels). Describes them perfectly. I also believe we'll see them again when we go back to Heaven. Every book I've ever read about near death experiences - adults and children alike - describe the spirits of our pets in Heaven.

We're here for you


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

PS - Once you've had them scanned and saved as .jpeg files you can ask NC State if you can email them prior to an appointment so an oncologist there can look it over and render an opinion about a course of treatment. 

Again, NC State should be quite reasonable. Some universities offer deep discounts or even free care for participating in studies. 

Also, there are foundations you can apply to for assistance. 

Here's a link to a thread that lists most of them:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/114409-donations-financial-assistance.html


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

I spoke with PetPlan again and now all my claims are in audit. Hope they give me a approval soon. My vet called the lab company that did Trixies biopsy and after speaklng to the person that did her biopsy they confirmed that what Trixie has is very aggressive. We could do another test to determine if lymphoma or type but while looking at the cells under the microscope she said they were dividing at a rapid rate. One of the worse she has seen so even with surgery(which cant be done) and chemo the response would be poor reguardless of kind of cancer.
For now going to start back on low doses of prednisone and add rimadyl to see of this well help inflammation. She has alot of fluid building up around her shoulder. Cipro seems to be helping. Odor is basically gone. 
Already gave her prednisone and within hour she starts the panting and restlessness so how to see how it goes but my main goal is to keep her comfortable.
I will keep posting updates and want to express how thankful I am for all your support!!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My vet gave one of our golden rescues who had leukemia that was too far gone a 'cocktail' shot that had B-12, a steroid, and a couple other things. Really helped him with energy, etc. It was a concoction his mentor gave him. Dr. Root has been practicing for at least 30 years and is a golden owner too.

If you'd like, you can have your vet call and ask what's in it. Here's his number:

Dr. James Root
615-851-six eight six eight

I'm so sorry you're facing this. Carpe Diem (Seize The Day) and make every day fun and full of yummy treats and food. She doesn't know she's sick.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trixie*

Praying for Trixie and you.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Trixie was having a ok day Friday. Wasnt going to put her in the pool but she let me know different and being her breathing was bad thought Id let her get in a few minutes to see if would help. Was doing ok till she decided to go potty and usually coming up steps is a challenge but this time she couldnt do it and basically collapsed. Eventually I got her on our deck and sat a while with her til I got her in. Thats when i noticed her face looked swollen. Fluid had spread from her shoulder to her bottom jaw. I gave her benadryl and a low dose of prednisone. Yesterday was not to good but last night was worse. I told my son we may have to make a er trip but knew it wouldnt be good. Her vet had prescribed rimadyl Thursday but after reading was leary about giving to her but thought Id give it a try today and must say Im glad I did. She still has fluid but within hour she wanted to play with her teddy. Been on the deck and she wanted to play ball and get in the pool. Tonight she is resting good. I know this can change all in a instant based on our already ups and downs but glad her days been better. My husband thinks I need to make a decision before to much longer or he may have to and even though I know he's right I still pray she will go peacefully in her sleep. So thought Id post our update and cross my fingers for a good night!!! I've read benadryl and tagment can help(shes on prilosec) so maybe I can get some of this inflammation down.


----------

